# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  6 Week Cosmetic Renovation on a Very Tired Weatherboard Property

## Habitat

Hi everyone,  
By time i finish this first post, the date will finally be the 23rd of March, the day I get the keys to my first renovation project. I've renovated my own home to sell in the past but this time I'll be renovating to realise a profit.  
So, the aim is 6 weeks. In reality, it may take 8. My wife says it will take me 10. I'm not a builder or tradie, but have had plenty of experience project managing and bringing things all together at the right time. ( Im a chef and have lead some pretty big brigades)  
I'll try and update daily on my progress and would welcome feedback, advice, and questions.  
The scope of works for this cosmetic reno includes but definitely not limited to;  2 New BathroomsKitchen & Butlers pantrylevelling and polishing the floorsPaint - Internal & Externalopening up the rear of the property onto a decklandscapingnew timber to front porchand much much more! Thanks to everyone who has posted on this great site. I think I've been on it just about everyday for the last 3 months getting ideas and working through potential problems.  
Wish me luck!!!  
And now since its after midnight.....Today is the Day!  :Yippy:  
Regards,  
Nate 
This property wont look like this for too long

----------


## sundancewfs

On your marks.... get set..... GO!  :Biggrin:   Good luck, it looks like a nice one.

----------


## Cecile

Your house is potentially very pretty...it's got good lines and a lovely street presence.  It would be interesting to know what the rest of the street looks like  We'd love to come have a perve while you're in progress (to steal ideas, of course!)

----------


## shauck

Wow. Nice place. Good luck with the time frame. Give consideration to weather regarding painting outside, meaning, when you have good weather, get onto it.

----------


## Moondog55

> Your house is potentially very pretty...it's got good lines and a lovely street presence.  It would be interesting to know what the rest of the street looks like  We'd love to come have a perve while you're in progress (to steal ideas, of course!)

   :What she said:

----------


## benno83

sounds good.
would you be able to share with us your intentions budgt wise?
i.e. how much do you intend to spend, how much profit are you aiming to make etc

----------


## Bloss

Good potential - looks like hoop pine under that carpet although a bit hard to tell with that pic - will come up well though. The cladding on the back wall and extension looks to me like asbestos 'Hardiplank' to me although might be weathertex.

----------


## barney118

Do you need any planning permissions? For your deck? I'd be interested to know what the others have said such as expected profit. Are you doing the work yourself?

----------


## Habitat

Day 1:  
Got the keys from the agent at about 12pm but had to endure an hour of pacing up and down the street waiting for the solicitor to call and give the all clear.  
First job was to cut out the fence panels, but decided to use the original steel posts so they stayed in. The concrete was really thick and i know I can get a perfectly good fence without having to rip it all out.    
working towards the front door I pulled out my new Ozito 1500w rotary hammer drill and smashed the front veranda tiling out in about 45 minutes. I couldn't believe how easy it all came off but I did buy a better bosch chisel attachment which had a slight bend in it. Well worth the $40 for that bit.   
I had my dad come down from Melbourne so thought i better put him to work straight away with a kitchen demo. Found out that the dishwasher was jammed shut with loads of lovely stagnant water which absolutely reeked when we got it open. It made Werribee smell like the botanical gardens. 
No real issues here. I really wanted to get all the wiring and plumbing accessible for the tradies to keep the costs down. Gas pipe capped off, power points all in china connectors (thats what the old man calls em anyway???)     
Had this all done by about 5pm so thought id make a go of getting to the floorboards. Hmmm, I have to say that i had really high hopes for what i might find but what i got was massive dissapointment  :Frown: 
Its sort of like setting off at 5am to catch the first waves of the day only to be shown absolutely flat ocean when the sun breaks the horizon.     
Theres quite a few marks and old holes, staples, cut outs from restumping, patch jobs and repairs from where they removed the wall.   
Day 2: 
Got the rest of the floors done this morning in the upstairs master bedroom, pulled down all the horrible curtains and random bits of crap all over the walls. 
Thought i'd have a crack at getting the slate tiles up and fired up the Ozito drill again. Pop Pop Pop...they started coming up but then got a bit panicy about the cement sheet underneath and consulted the forums for asbestos threads and other info. Im 100% sure its not asbestos so I continued on with p2 mask (which i use all the time anyway) and goggles. Will finish the rest off tomorrow.      
So to answer a few questions.   
I have set myself a budget of $35,000 to do ALL of the cosmetic renovations but have factored in an addition amount to get the subfloor work done. Nothing major to do but i want it very straight. I will not spend a cent more than that otherwise the project is not profitable. Overall profit will depend on the day of auction but I wouldnt accept anything less than 12% of my purchase price.  
With a low budget renovation like this, you have to be prepared to do most of the dirty work ( prepping ) so that your professional trades people can come in an have easy access to the area they need. I find it helps with realistic quoting as it cuts the guess work out of " I wonder whats behind that wall/Whats under that/ (Insert common question here ?)" that the tradies have to factor in to their charges. I have very little trade skills but I sure as hell can knock down and rip out stuff. 
My expertise really just lies in being able to source the best possible product, at the best possible price.....IN MY BUDGET.  
And in regards to planning permission, every council is different but my deck is under 20sq metres (19.5) so will not have to obtain permits. But check local regulations. Being in a heritage overlay area, any other additions are required to have planning permits.  
Day 3 >>> Here I come.

----------


## stevoh741

good luck.

----------


## Habitat

Sorry for the rubbish pictures in the post above.  
These should enlarge now.    Attachment 88989 Front veranda minus tiles  Attachment 88992Attachment 88995 My not so perfect timber floors     Attachment 88991Attachment 88990Attachment 88994
Kitchen demo'd but finishing the tiles tomorrow Attachment 88996 Master Bedroom Ensuite - Not really master sized but a good main bedroom!

----------


## watson

Mornin' Habitat,
Those pics didn't attach ....if you are going to use the Insert Image Method make sure you are in Advanced ode.....or try this method here ...http://www.ubeaut.com.au/Photo%20uploads.htm

----------


## Black Cat

Time for an update!!!! Looking forward to progress pics if you are not too knackered ...

----------


## Habitat

A quick update on the progress. Between working on the property and trying to bring in some money the normal way, im absolutely buggered!  
  Lifting the old slate tiles using an ozito hammer drill ($100) & bosch flat chisel head ($50) > definately worth the $50  
Slate tiles gone and kitchen cabinets at the recyclers 
 Removed the plaster which was just glued on to the front of the original brick fireplace. Used the mighty ozito again to break off the reo'd concrete mantle..mmm pretty! I was really hoping that there would be the original brick opening behind it but turns out it must have been renovated in the 60's or 70's with faux art deco bricks. Bit disappointing  
  Had a few restumpers come in to quote the levelling but in the end a really reputable business just showed me how to address the slight bounce problems myself. A simple case of cut, jack & pack. 
 Getting a bit carried away with removing the floorboards with my ezylifter.   
 Bin 1 of 3

----------


## Habitat

Managed to also get the entrance opened up a bit by knocking out a wall. Laid some yellow tongue and framed up everything ready for the plasterers to cover up those horrible lining boards.                   
Back onsite at 7am so I better get some sleep.  
Also, can anyone tell me how to insert larger images so you dont have to click on them to enlarge? Uploading and posting images is driving me crazy. Cheers

----------


## stevoh741

u have a busy 2 weeks coming up to stay in ur 6 week time budget

----------


## Habitat

You offering to help??? 
My 6 week timeframe was a little ambitious but i'm still happy with where i'm at at the moment. This is the biggest project i've ever undertaken and have had to blag my way through it a bit. I hadn't really planned on Plastering and the associated work involved with that. Also, the levelling of the floors falls really should fall under the structural change banner and has taken up a fair bit of time...and cash! By altering the floor height, the knock on was that the door frames needed raising but its all done now.  
My carpenter reckons once all the strip out is done and the refit starts, it will really start to fly along.  
Electrician in tomorrow to run all the new wiring  
Plumbing "rough in" for kitchen, bathroom & ensuite happening tuesday 
Plasterers are due to come in mid week and should be done by next saturday afternoon. Should!
100m2 of Boral Silkwood Stringy Bark is in storage ready to go down once the painters are done.

----------


## Habitat

Plaster delivered. Wiring done. Time to get around and Denail the place ready for thursday 
Really excited to get these sheets up and get the base and first paint coat down  :Smilie:

----------


## Habitat

Even had someone come in, lift and take all the pavers away and gave me $50.
That'll buy my tradies coffee for the next week!

----------


## seriph1

Fantastic project! 
Do you need any period features to complete the project? If so, I may be able to assist with some referrals to ppl who won't brutalise you on price.

----------


## Habitat

Thanks for the offer but I'm trying to achieve a modern Finish inside. Boral linear cornice for the 3.3 ceilings and square set for the rest. Floor to ceiling tiles in bathroom and ensuite. Just keeping a few lead light windows and the latticework at the front.

----------


## seriph1

no worries at all   -   I just saw period and thought to ask  -  FWIW if you are anyone you know is in need of a complete period entrance incl. stained glass etc. sing out   -   I have a client who bought two (go figure) and only used one. 
just testing this to see if I can assist with uploading larger images but the way I do it on other forums is to upload the pics to my photobucket area then link to it. AND TURN OFF THE LINK LOCALLY THINGIE IN THE DIALOGUE BOX

----------


## seriph1

to do it like this it means you'll need to get a photobucket account or similar   -   they're free

----------


## stevoh741

> You offering to help???

  hehehe, 4 yrs ago I started my 4th (planned to be 6mth) renovation.....still going....sigh!

----------


## Habitat

If it wasn't for our brave Aussie & Kiwi soldiers, I would probably be building a Japanese rock garden today. Hope everyone takes some time out to reflect on the sacrifice our countrymen have made in the past, present and future to make this country the greatest in the world. 
Lest we forget. 
Enjoy today. 
Go Bombers!  :Smilie:

----------


## Habitat

Goodby pine lining boards. Plastering starts tomorrow morning  :Smilie:

----------


## Habitat



----------


## Habitat

Ran into a bit of a problem today. Sorry, I should say another problem which I can't work put how to fix and I'm calling on the good folk on here to try and help? 
I've got a double hung window like this in another bedroom that is angled down toward the corner by about 20mm. How in the world do I straighten it? Do I need to cut a bit of the weatherboards on the outside, and wedge from the inside? All that's happening so far is that by wedging it up, it's pushing the house frame down! 
Gotta try and fix it by Monday before the plasterers get here or it's crooked window until the next person renovates.
Any ideas? 
Cheers

----------


## seriph1

Do you mean the window is out of square, or fitted out of plumb? 
A: Can you get a better pic and  
B: is the window a recent addition or from the original Victorian?

----------


## droog

As Steve said more info needed.
We had a few windows and doors like this after restumping, mainly due to them being fitted or "fixed" while the rest of the house was out of wack.
The age and construction of your house is similar to ours, our original double hung windows were built around the framing rather than being inserted into an opening in the frame, a couple of photos would probably explain a lot. 
Regards Dave

----------


## Habitat

Yeah that makes sense. I'll get in there first thing tomorrow and get some pics. Thanks both for the quick replies.

----------


## Habitat

Morning all, 
I've taken a few pics of the window and framework and I don't think it's the original. It's old, but not from the 1890's!  
My floor has been raised to level by making a false floor with yellow tongue. I can go into details why but it's a very long story. Should put a post in the subfloor category. Ceiling is as level as its ever going to get.  
Am I right in thinking that I can cut the wb's from the outside at the top and bottom which is stopping the frame moving up?       
Thanks so much for your help.

----------


## shauck

I can't really get anything from the pictures but if you can't move the widow up, it's probably because it has packers at the upper corners and middle that need to be removed. Hopefully they're not nailed in (not supposed to nail packers at the top) but if they are, a hacksaw blade or a reciprocating saw will do the trick. You will have to cut any nails holding packers at the sides and bottom also. Usually three on each side - top, middle and bottom and three at the bottom - left, middle and right. Once all packers/nails are cut around the window, Remove them and you can then adjust and pack bottom of window to get level. Then pack to one side of opening making sure you have the edge of window flush all round with your internal lining (plaster-10mm) pre-drill and nail it. Pack other side, nail that, then replace top packing but don't nail.  
Something like that. Hopefully that is what the problem is.

----------


## droog

It does not appear to be an original window in its original location, I would put money on it being installed while the rest of the house was out of wack, cut the nails attaching it, make sure there is clearance, and pack it up to get it square. 
Regards Dave

----------


## Cecile

You're doing a great job on this place.  I was wondering though, have you insulated the external walls before replastering?

----------


## Habitat

Ummmm nope! We've had to go straight over the pine lining boards on this one so there's an extra layer of insulation the way I see it!  :Smilie:  
The budget on this one is under 50k so there's just no room in there to add extra things the buyer won't see. I'm all about adding features that have a wow factor.  
Thanks for the appreciation. It's been definately a challenge to say the least.  
Plasterers are nearly done and I reckon my staircase looks pretty good. Something about the angles I really like.

----------


## Habitat

Plaster all done after a lot of checks and  return visits from the crew until I was completely happy with the job.   
And the first tile got laid today :Smilie:    
And no that's not the colour of my bathroom paint!  
Upstairs had been a bit of a drama. Initially I was going to put in a marbletrend tile tray, but onc

----------


## Habitat

Continued...
Once it was in, there just seemed to be too much flex so out it came and in the process, I need fell through the ceiling!   
Luckily the tiler wasn't underneath but still a close call.  
Quickly raced down a picked up a corner base and got it fitted so the tiler could get the rest of the waterproofing done. Granted, he did spend half the day fixing my mistakes!   
So tomorrow, the rest of the floor tiles go in and should be able to strip the lovely wall paper upstairs ready for the sealer and base coat of paint to go on by the end of the week. 
Carpenter in later on in the week to work through the countless weatherboards that are being replaced and starting on the decking and veranda subfloor.  
Busy week this one!

----------


## seriph1

Fantastic   -   won't be long now! You guys should be proud

----------


## Habitat

Tiling done in the main bathroom...You beauty!   
Just need to clean it all up and fit out.  
Also spent the day working on the front veranda and will lay the forest reds tomorrow. Pics to come sorry.

----------


## Gaza

thoes floor tiles look bloody slipery are they actual ok for use in wet areas on floors? as far as slip rating

----------


## Habitat

That's been my concern for ages. Polished or Matt? Spoke to heaps of tile places and tilers to get their opinions and the general consensus was that these are no slipperier that any other tile with water on it. I think the polished just gives a better finish.  
Can anyone else share their thoughts?

----------


## Habitat

Laying a deck over the concrete porch. 
90 x 45 batons straight over the concrete with 2 supporting blocks at each end to brace. Baton screws through the side. Ramset nails through the blocks and another baton screw down into the concrete all finished off with some heavy duty adhesive under the complete length. I don't think it's going anywhere. 
My old man would be proud. 
Last time we built a deck we so over engineered it that it would be there longer than the house ever would!    
Finished pictures to come later today with the Forest Reds decking layed

----------


## seriph1

Four questions please things .... and all too late to do anything about easily, but I ask in order to know   :Biggrin:  
1. Are those joists treated for moisture resistance? 
2. Will the level of the finished deck be higher than the threshold? 
3. Is it actually decking that you're using and not flooring? 
4. What is your thinking on running the boards/deck along the home as opposed to perpendicular? 
Again  -  none of these things are intended to challenge ideas ... rather to seek understanding   -   this build is brilliant  
BATHROOM  -  great job ... and... all surfaces should be assumed to be slippery when wet ... step from water source (bath/shower) onto mat then onto floor   :Smilie:

----------


## Habitat

Update
Boards going down well.... But it's RAINING!!!! Insert expletive here about 10 times! 
I'll get to those questions soon

----------


## Habitat

Good questions Steve. 
As I'm mainly the labourer and project manager (my autocorrect on the phone actually suggested onlooker. No joke  :Smilie:  ) on this project, I left the materials decision to my carpenter/advisor/friend.  
We used f7 treated pine for the joists with malfoid packing where it met concrete. 
Decking is Forest Reds 130mm from bunnies as the had a great deal of $6.50 a mt. I prefer to use Australian species for my materials as I think there's too much damage being done to the Indonesian forests by using merbau. Our stuff comes from a renewable source and keeps our guys in a job. Ethics rant over
Once the decking is down I'll raise the section into the house so it meets the new stringy bark flooring that's still going to lift the height by 18-20mm.
And as much as I wanted to run the decking out from the house, I was turned off by the fact that you'd see the lines and gaps as you approach the deck. This and the issue caused by water being held back by lengths of joints running along the concrete.  
All in all I'm really happy with the look do far. Jarrah t&g would have been the perfect choice but I didn't have the money in the budget for this part of the property.    
Now it's back to it. Sanding back some parts of the plaster ready for painting.

----------


## Habitat

Front veranda/deck done! Finished with a coat of Deck-Doc which I'm extremely happy with. Stairs are 240x42 merbau which at $40 a mt I thought was a bit much but I think the cash was worth it. Base boards done in dulux lanyard which will be the main colour of the facade.   
Time to get the prep coat on the inside walls, cornice and ceiling which should be fun with 3.3mt heights!

----------


## Bloss

It's just my view, but I'd lop the overrun of the stair stringers flush with the deck. They don't hold anything up (well shouldn't be anyway!) once the stairs are properly fixed in place and I just reckon it looks neater.

----------


## Habitat

4mt door & window out in about 10 minutes with a recipro saw, crowbar and  a another bloke. Feeling very nice on a crisp Geelong morning. Putting in the stumps for the deck today and thought it would be easier to get the levels right

----------


## Habitat

Good idea with the stairs. That will definately look neater. Been a busy couple of days with the rear deck going in. I was going to sweep the deck around the corner but the money's running out and timber sure eats into the budget! 
Kitchen due to come in (flat packs) by the end of next week so gotta get busy finishing the painting and getting the boral silk wood engineered floors in. And the big biparting sliding door and windows are due next Wednesday. 
No watching the block for me this week!

----------


## Bedford

What's going in the opening created by removing the door and window? Attachment 90437 
Is there an adequate lintel supporting the roof load, if not are you going to install one?  Attachment 90440

----------


## Habitat

Even though the previous owner made a mess of the renovation back in the 80's, the one thing they did well was put in nice steel beams everywhere! The space will be filled with a 4000 x 2400 Boutique Bi Parting sliding door form A&L. Solid industrial look and slides like a sliding door should. The difference between everything else I looked at is amazing. Highly recommended

----------


## r3nov8or

Great work.  
Which part of Cosmetic would like explained.  :Tongue:

----------


## Habitat

> Great work.  
> Which part of Cosmetic would like explained.

   :Smilie: 
Yeah definately evolved into something else!

----------


## Habitat

Confucius say: man who takes out wall before heavy rain end up with wet yellow tongue floor and sore back from squeegee

----------


## Cecile

> Confucius say: man who takes out wall before heavy rain end up with wet yellow tongue floor and sore back from squeegee

  I would call the weather here more than a little wet today!

----------


## shauck

> Confucius say: man who takes out wall before heavy rain end up with wet yellow tongue floor and sore back from squeegee

  I think the same law applies to digging post holes.

----------


## barney118

> Is there an adequate lintel supporting the roof load, if not are you going to install one?  Attachment 90440

  Habitat, you mentioned steel beams is there one over this section we cant see? 
Also how are you traveling in regards to your budget and time frame of 6 weeks?  :Smilie:  
Cheers

----------


## Habitat

Hey Barney  
Here's a pic of the beam which runs on the opposing wall at just on 2500 high spanning 4 mt.   
Got one the same where the window like this is going in  
And I'm glad you're the only one who's pulled me up on the 6 week time frame coz god knows my wife is into me about it alllllll the time! I've actually had to go back and do some work to bring in some living money.  
This project has definately taught me about the real process of renovating properties more than any tv show or forum but all information is a help.  
Can I change my forum thread name???  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Got one the same where the window like this is going in

   How much does a window like that set you back, ballpark?

----------


## barney118

> Hey Barney  
> Here's a pic of the beam which runs on the opposing wall at just on 2500 high spanning 4 mt.   
> Got one the same where the window like this is going in

  Didn't take any photos? You mentioned window or is it the door. Who designed the beam for you as in your demolition photo a 4m door was sitting there with no lintle. either it doesn't need one or it's a huge over kill by putting in a steel I beam.    

> And I'm glad you're the only one who's pulled me up on the 6 week time frame coz god knows my wife is into me about it alllllll the time! I've actually had to go back and do some work to bring in some living money.  
> This project has definately taught me about the real process of renovating properties more than any tv show or forum but all information is a help.  
> Can I change my forum thread name???

  Yes you can certainly change your title just ask the administrator, Lol to the 6 weeks, my go to whoa stopped 12mths ago but will get back into it shortly, the family trips to the USA in Nov last year and 2 yrs prior didn't help my funds. I go back even further to '05 when the missus HAD to get that inground pool had changed a lot of things, the boss thought it was a good idea that she can look after the kids while I renovate....its a viscous circle the old reno, the more you pull apart and demolition the more problems and cost you create. Keep it up it at least good to watch someone else make progress. :Biggrin:  
The budget still in tact?

----------


## Habitat

Paid just on 4k for a 2400x4000 bi parting sliding door and a 2400x3000 awning/fixed glass/awning window. I was a bit snobby when it came to sliding doors but these ones just felt so good and heavy and industrial that I couldn't go past them. No-one elses product even comes close to the boutique range from A&L. Could have saved $800 overall by going to another manufacturer but these come with nice chunky d pull handles, lockwood locks and slide exactly like a door should. 
I think bifold doors are completely overrated now after looking at the usability of them. They look great when you open them all up but who seriously does that more than a few times a year? 
Once installed the middle sections slide back and give an opening of 2 metres which is big enough for any "cuddly" person or people to get through at one time! 
And bifold doors (1) to fit this space would have been about $6k. Not in my budget  :Frown:

----------


## Habitat

> The budget still in tact?

  Hahahaha! At this rate ill be resorting to pinching flowers from people's gardens and sticking them in the dirt for the landscaping!

----------


## Jim Carroll

will you be recessing the sliding doors into the floor so as to avoid the tripping hazard. 
We have similar ones and wished I had done this.

----------


## Cecile

> Paid just on 4k for a 2400x4000 bi parting sliding door and a 2400x3000 awning/fixed glass/awning window. I was a bit snobby when it came to sliding doors but these ones just felt so good and heavy and industrial that I couldn't go past them. No-one elses product even comes close to the boutique range from A&L. Could have saved $800 overall by going to another manufacturer but these come with nice chunky d pull handles, lockwood locks and slide exactly like a door should. 
> I think bifold doors are completely overrated now after looking at the usability of them. They look great when you open them all up but who seriously does that more than a few times a year? 
> Once installed the middle sections slide back and give an opening of 2 metres which is big enough for any "cuddly" person or people to get through at one time! 
> And bifold doors (1) to fit this space would have been about $6k. Not in my budget

  OUCH 
Are these at least double glazed?  Our builder uses these or Rylock as preferred choices.

----------


## Habitat

Add another 2k for double glazing. I went and saw the ryloc ones but there's no way of testing the products. A&L in Grovedale have a massive display to play around with.

----------


## r3nov8or

> will you be recessing the sliding doors into the floor so as to avoid the tripping hazard. 
> We have similar ones and wished I had done this.

   Recessing does seem like a good idea, trip hazard wise, but given the direct rain that Habitat's place has been exposed to I'm wondering how you would waterproof the recess, or ensure it drained properly.

----------


## Habitat

Yes the drainage is the main issue with resessing the doors. I'm under the impression that the bottom sill has drain holes in it but we have planned on checking the doors down just a little. I'll post some pics on Friday after they're in. Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.

----------


## Habitat

Doors and windows are IN! Checked the bottom in as to allow the floorboards to sit flush on the inside with a slight drop outside onto the decking. A good carpenter is definately worth every cent. He's got the levels spot on and really happy with the result.

----------


## r3nov8or

Good outcome for the rebate/check in of the frame. Looking good. :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

You may have misjudged the timeframe (6 weeks) but in reality you've gotten a lot done in a short time. Great stuff.

----------


## Habitat

Had the spray gun in action again today and have now got at least one base coat on everything including the insides of the walk in robe and wardrobes. Just need to get some picture frame profile capping to go around the stairs plaster (last pic) where I had to put in new plaster over existing plaster.  
I'm putting in a massive effort to get this project complete. Just walked for 2 and a half hours delivering pamphlets to bring in some money but also gives me a good chance to try and find the next reno!

----------


## Habitat

Now got a picket fence thanks to the old mans welding skills. Kept the original steel posts and made some lugs to accommodate the treated pine rails. Gonna cut the pickets back and cap it off to make it a bit more modern 
Pickets were heaps easier to put on with a nail gun. Thanks to the chippy for the lend of it while he was doing a few other things. Fence done in a day minus the trim down and cap.

----------


## Habitat

Still plugging away and had to rope in the parents for a bit of painting duty  :Wink:   
Only the difficult areas though of course! 
Locally made flat pack kitchen arrived and surprising easy to put together.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Tiling done in the main bathroom...You beauty!  Attachment 90256 Attachment 90257
> Just need to clean it all up and fit out.  
> Also spent the day working on the front veranda and will lay the forest reds tomorrow. Pics to come sorry.

  how have you done the edges of the bath?? are the tiles butted or is there some sort of edging on there?? i cant see properly with those photos.
also what type of tiles are they? rectified edge or not??

----------


## aussieslr

Hi Habitat,
I start 3 months leave on Monday to complete an extension to my house plus finish off any outstanding jobs from my renos. Your thread has pumped some air into my tyres just when I need it. Good luck with the back end of your project. :Biggrin thumb:

----------


## Habitat

Hey wozzzza 
When The bath was framed and bedded with mortar we left something like 20mm clearance under the bath lip. That allowed 6mm villa board, 12mm tile and the rest glue ready for the tiler to slide the tiles right underneath. 
Im sure the tiles were a polished porcelain with rectified edge.  
And Aussiesir, 
Well done on taking some time off from work. Fun times ahead! I'd be keen to see what your doing so post a few progress pics in the forum. 
I'm still loving this renovation even though I'm over budget, over time, and out of money! Saying that, I really understand the process now and wouldn't hesitate to do it all again. I'll update some pictures after today with the nearly completed interior. 
Thanks for the comments.

----------


## Habitat

Sorry wozzzza, just realized what you meant. Yeah there is a brushed metal strip that runs on the face of the bath above the vertical tiles. The horizontal tiles butts upto that. I'll get a better pic for you today. Cheers

----------


## Habitat

Metal strip on the front edge.

----------


## Habitat

Learnt an important lesson with floor leveler tonight. Pour quick! Happy with it for a first attempt.  
Going to probably tile over it if I don't continue the floating floor all the way through to the back laundry. 
Slight fall in the kitchen so that's next. The important one.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Metal strip on the front edge.

  thats it, thanks for that, looks cool. heavier duty strip than what i use but i have only tiled a few window sills.

----------


## Habitat

Finally going to get to lay the floors! Last minute prep to make sure the floor is dead level with the help of some ardex na floor leveler. Very easy to use. Latex in bucket, slowly add dry powder, mix on medium speed for two minutes. Pour! Just like making pancake mix. Finally my skills as a chef have crossed over to building trade  :Smilie:

----------


## Habitat

Praise the lord. The day I never thought would arrive!

----------


## r3nov8or

Really coming along! Great stuff

----------


## stevoh741

nice product placement in the 2nd pic. Bit disappointing its not a beer though  :Frown:

----------


## Habitat

Haha. There will definately be beers tonight. Then I'll pass out on my beautiful floors!

----------


## shauck

Lovely floors. Enjoy the cool feel on your cheek after that last-one-too-many beer.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cecile

After all this work you may just want to live in this place yourself!

----------


## aussieslr

Hi Habitat,
Just wondering what type of timber and who makes the flooring you used? It is absolutely stunning by the way. I'm usig 130mm Tallowood which hopefully will come up like yours.

----------


## Habitat

Hi Cecile. Yeah I'd actually really love to set up home there but a pregnant wife and loss of job means I'll probably have to sell.  
Hi Aussiesir. These boards Are the boral silkwood stringy bark but in natural grade. I love the look of all the knots and gum veins that you get. Some dark, some light but all harvested (is that the right term?) within a 2 month period. tallow wood will look great!

----------


## Habitat

Few more pics for you

----------


## shauck

You are doing this reno a great justice. The future owner will love this house.

----------


## Habitat

Thanks shauck. I owe a lot to the online community here, my dad, and the share holders of the commonwealth bank  :Wink:

----------


## Habitat

Sad day today...I had to go and pick up some work to bring in a bit of cash! 
But I had a chippy onsite to get some arcs and skirts in and found it really good to come in and see it just a little bit closer to completion.   
Problem with working is now ive got a good few solid hours of cleaning to do tonight as I've got the electrical fit off, plumbers install, and the shower screens and robes going all in tomorrow. Do you think I'm going to be liked?

----------


## Habitat

Still plugging along...
Currently filling about a million nail holes on the new arcs and skirts! 
But I've now got heating which should make the dry time on the paint quicker  :Smilie:  
Kitchen nearly all done. Just deciding whether to put handles on the overhead cupboards. I had them designed to be pulled from underneath but I think it needs them to finish it off. Suggestions?      
Sorry for all the kitchen pics but I do like the Benchtop! . Caesarstone Ocean Foam which is a new release. 
Carpets on upstairs and wardrobes all complete   
Just waiting for this crap weather to clear so I can at least paint the facade. I hate Victoria some times.

----------


## Habitat

The weather finally broke and have been busy painting. The budget is gone so full time painters weren't an option unfortunately, but I did secure the services of a 3rd year apprentice to do the technical stuff. Glossy arcs, skirts, doors and the second story outside.       
The countdown is on. 10 days. I did say 6 months, not 6 weeks didn't I?  :Wink:

----------


## barney118

> The countdown is on. 10 days. I did say 6 months, not 6 weeks didn't I?

   :Roflmao:  or is it 6 yrs?

----------


## Habitat

Haha. Bit more realistic next time me thinks!

----------


## Habitat

Actually, I think that with triple the budget, I probably could have done it in 6 weeks. But 80-100k extra sure is a lot of interest repayments to the bank.

----------


## Habitat

Still didn't make the 10 days! But I have got a list which I'm working through! 
Finding all the little crappy things which each take 10 minutes to do. Next project, 
I will make lists
I will make lists 
I will make lists!

----------


## grantwhit

Habitat, have you finished this project yet? If so have you sold it or had it re-valued post reno? If so how does your profit margin look?

----------


## freebaser

I notice the list on the left says to call the bank!

----------


## Habitat

The bank didn't want to know me! Was going up try and refinance but turns out its a bit harder than just calling. You've actually got to have a job aswell???

----------


## Habitat

So my list is now all crossed off and have two days before the house is on the market. Really would have liked to keep it. My wife loves it and is hassling me to let us move in  :Smilie:   
Pro photos aren't in yet but here's some from my collection.    
Cleaning the deck for the 5th time in 4 months.        
What was going to be a junk room ended up turning  into a study. 10k value added  :Smilie:     
And that's at 3pm after the photos had been taken. Right up until 1.55pm we were working our butts off. Me, mates, tradies, mum, the pregnant wife.  
2 more days of finishing off and I'm done.....until the next old neglected property turns up  :Wink:

----------


## Habitat



----------


## shauck

Fantastic looking property. Bound to get a lot of interest from prospective buyers.

----------


## aussieslr

Great job, well done. Looking at your place finished off so well has give me a kick right when my build needs it. Hope the buyers appreciate it too.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## barney118

good stuff, how does the "6 week" which turned out 6 mth reno feel now looking back  :Doh:  :Confused:  :Eek:  :Biggrin:  :Smilie:  :2thumbsup:  :Cool:  , what sort of net profit do you envisage for the 6 mth work?

----------


## Habitat

First day after a completed project and I'm bored!  We've got a baby due in 6 weeks so I might find another quick cosmetic renovation to do  :Wink:   
All up I'm happy with the outcome but I'm mentally and physically spent. Probably take some time to go over the project in detail and see what things I would do differently next time. Yes, there will be a next time!  
Profit? Once I've got a contract signed ill know for sure.

----------


## Elegy

Great job! A little scared to ask...has it sold? Fingers crossed for you.

----------


## dgp

Great thread, very informative.
Can you tell me where you bought your flat pack kitchen please? I like it a lot and need one!

----------


## ChicitaGatita

Bump, bump!  I love what you've done.  I'd love to know how you went with the sale.  By now you'll have your little one too - so congratulations  :Biggrin:

----------


## Firsttimer3

> First day after a completed project and I'm bored!  We've got a baby due in 6 weeks so I might find another quick cosmetic renovation to do   
> All up I'm happy with the outcome but I'm mentally and physically spent. Probably take some time to go over the project in detail and see what things I would do differently next time. Yes, there will be a next time!  
> Profit? Once I've got a contract signed ill know for sure.

  Wow!!! Reading this over a year on and you did an absolutely marvelous job! I too was interested to know how you went with profit vs effort. was it really worth it? My husband and I have been looking at doing something like this.... we just cant decide if it will actually be worth all the stress for the result.

----------


## Habitat

After all the sums were done it worked out that I earnt a good years salary, bought a heap of tools, and learnt so much more than I ever thought possible. Always on the hunt for another project but tending to do more joint ventures with people now.

----------


## SlowMick

Good to know that it all worked out in the end.  looking forward to seeing more pictures of your future projects - you do great work. :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

Pity you're not closer to Daylesford. Love projects.

----------


## pinger

Just posting to say that as a tradesperson you should be very proud of the work you have done.

----------

